# lost paddle on upper animas



## ranamafana (Jul 18, 2005)

Lost werner paddle on sunday July 17 at start of rockwood gorge. blue shaft, black blades. please call 970 264-2440 if anyone found it before it floated off into the abyss! Thanks


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi dana here who was guiding the raft right behing your group in rockwood. Unfortunately we did not see it but I will post your message on our board here at 4 Corners in case someone finds it.


----------

